# Men were deceivers ever and still are



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not posting this on CWI because this may be more interesting for women to discuss. I am currently in my mother's country of origin, a protestant Christian land decorated with green mountains and sheep. Yesterday my mother, her sister and I spent the day moving from one unnecessary meal to the next.

On the stone bridge over the river, my aunt, now 87, told me about kissing boyfriends on the bridge. She is a rather wonderful person. She raised two children, my cousins, who had different fathers. Her first born was an out of wedlock girl who is 10 years older than me. Her son, just a bit older than me, has MS and hardly move at all. Getting to the toilet once a day is a major victory for him.

My aunt ran a butcher shop with my uncle. She was very hard working and clever. They made a good living in country that is no longer poor. She and my mother were on the edge of starvation as children. They kids died back then. Yesterday, evening she spoke about a girl named Mary who had been in the hospital when they had diptheria. Mary tried to get into bed with my aunt, who said "no". In the morning she discovered, Mar,, 10) dead on the floor.

Anyway my aunt is now very unguarded and talks all the time about the romances of her youth. Sex is very big thing. She doesn't actually speak sex acts, but it is clear that romance and sex were intertwined. She was flattered and excited when being chased. Sex was something women gave as reward. Obviously it feels good for women, too.

One observation: on TAM there is always a lot of talk of MLC. But really from my aunt, you could say that the breakdown of the frontal cortex, leading to the removal of inhibitions, even goes further later in life. I don't mean that my aunt is likely to engage in sex. No. But she is reliving her sex and romantic life like it was yesterday. She meets old men in the hotel pub and they say they remember her. This going back 70 years. Some she doesn't remember. Some she does.

One theme: marrying for love.
My aunt was in the land army in WWll. There was a dance arranged and she met a flight sergeant who talked her into going in. He promised to teach her how to dance. She was reluctant but eager. He helped her over a wall, which she could have easily hopped over, having grown up on the side of mountain. But suddenly she was helpless. This airman used the occasion to put his arms round her. The way my 87-year-old aunt talks about this, I realized that there was an enormous amount of sexual exitment and anxiety.

Her mother had always warned her "men were deceivers ever". My aunt did not say how far they went sexually. But this sergeant, she soon learned, was married man. He chased my aunt and wanted to se up house with her. However, at another dance he saw the sargeant's beautiful (pregnant) wife. While they danced the sargeant winked at her.

This guy could have been the father of my cousin. Or maybe it was the pilot after him. I don't have it straight.

My cousin brought out an ancient yellowed birth certificate yesterday. With the she had old pictures of babies. They were two boys. My grandmother's illegitimate children from after the first world war. She had a third one, an aunt of mine who died breast cancer when I was a small boy. It was when this aunt was little girl that my grandmother began an affair with my grandfather, whose wife was dying of TB at the time. My grandfather and grandmother flaunted their adulterous relationship in the face of his first wife as the life ran out of her.

My grandmother was cruel to her step children. One was pale boy who died at age 14 of TB. My grandfather's eldest son died shortly after Normandy. He was sargeant who left behind two children. The other two girls were Cinderellas. My grandmother forced them out as children to become indentured servants.

My grandmother went on to have 13 children with my grandfather. Well, actually my cousin told me that she cheated and my mother, her twin brother and my youngest uncle were the result of adulterous affairs.

Perhaps this family history partly explains how I have been sucked in to TAM.

My grandmother was a vicar's daughter. 

I just banged this out quickly to get it out of my head. I will try and answer any questions.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> I am not posting this on CWI because this may be more interesting for women to discuss. I am currently in my mother's country of origin, a protestant Christian land decorated with green mountains and sheep. Yesterday my mother, her sister and I spent the day moving from one unnecessary meal to the next.
> 
> On the stone bridge over the river, my aunt, now 87, told me about kissing boyfriends on the bridge. She is a rather wonderful person. She raised two children, my cousins, who had different fathers. Her first born was an out of wedlock girl who is 10 years older than me. Her son, just a bit older than me, has MS and hardly move at all. Getting to the toilet once a day is a major victory for him.
> 
> ...


Yes those MEN were cads.....


----------

